
Former Blackwater Guards Convicted in Iraq Shooting - kelsol
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/23/us/blackwater-verdict.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSum&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
subdane
These guys pulled the trigger, but how this unhindered and highly profitably
mercenary force wound up in Iraq is the bigger crime.

